# Am I Being Paranoid or...........



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

does Penny Pooh look good to you all. I had a friend tell me the other night that she looked to skinny. I mean her ribs aren't showing or anything but I don't want her to look sickly or undernurished. Does that make sense?? So I thought I would ask people who have more experience at conditioned dogs and ones that are not, she's not but she is just a pet, so please be honest and tell me what you think of my girl. Does she look too skinny or does she look ok, we go this weekend to weigh in for heartworm treatment but she was 71 1/2 lbs a week and a half ago 


































hehehe and she curled up in my lap last night, I haven't done this to her since she was about 6 months old, and I picked her up and handed her to dad-guy. -


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

IMO she looks wonderful. I believe she has slimmed a bit lately, and perhaps it is just the change that makes your friend think she's too skinny. I think most pet dogs in the US tend to be overweight and when people see a more fit dog, they think they are underweight. My vet once said you should easily feel the ribs, but not see them.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

She is fine, remember, some people donth know what an APBT should look like.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is true, most owners think that their fat dogs are just right, when really they are far from being at a healthy weight. to give you my honest opinion she looks better then she has, and I bet that's better for her joints, and overall health. Even with her being a pet, I could see her even toned up a bit more, and I think the progress overall has been great, definitely ten steps forward. I think that you have every right to concern, but you were happy with her weight at 71, so don't second guess yourself. You know she's at a healthier weight, and people has a distorted understanding of what a healthy dog should look like. Healthy as in doesnt hinder performance, not healthy as in doesnt eat enough ( put some meat on them bones, etc  ) JMO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think she looks great. Maybe your friend thought she looked skinny because she is use to seeing here the other way....LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Especially if she watches the televised AKC shows.... :rofl:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i think her size is just fine! she does not look too skinny.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> IMO she looks wonderful. I believe she has slimmed a bit lately, and perhaps it is just the change that makes your friend think she's too skinny. I think most pet dogs in the US tend to be overweight and when people see a more fit dog, they think they are underweight. My vet once said you should easily feel the ribs, but not see them.


Well I do want her to be more toned, we are slowly working on that, I can't stress her out to much til we get the seizures under control  And I still can't see ribs so I guess she isn't skinny enuough, lol. j/k.



SEO said:


> She is fine, remember, some people donth know what an APBT should look like.


She is APBT saavy, she owns Orions dam, but she is a pit/lab mix and you are right I don't think she knows what a conditioned or even toned APBT does look like. lol I didn't think of that. 



StaffyDaddy said:


> that is true, most owners think that their fat dogs are just right, when really they are far from being at a healthy weight. to give you my honest opinion she looks better then she has, and I bet that's better for her joints, and overall health. Even with her being a pet, I could see her even toned up a bit more, and I think the progress overall has been great, definitely ten steps forward. I think that you have every right to concern, but you were happy with her weight at 71, so don't second guess yourself. You know she's at a healthier weight, and people has a distorted understanding of what a healthy dog should look like. Healthy as in doesnt hinder performance, not healthy as in doesnt eat enough ( put some meat on them bones, etc  ) JMO


You know Oz, I have tried to tell her how to take the extra weight off of her dogs, she owns Orions' dam and another little mutt, but they are both overwieght and I know she was used to seeing Penny heavy, everyone was. I know I shouldn't second guess myself, I am wayyyy to happy with how she looks and she is so much more active and normal now that she is thin again so yes it makes me feel good, we worked hard to get where we are at  Like I told FloorCandy I do want to tone her up a bit more, we will but slowly  lol Oz thank you I appreciate your words 



Roxy_Nie said:


> I think she looks great. Maybe your friend thought she looked skinny because she is use to seeing here the other way....LOL


lol Whit, I think you are right 



StaffyDaddy said:


> Especially if she watches the televised AKC shows.... :rofl:


lmaoooooo is prolly what she sees 



hell no they wont go said:


> i think her size is just fine! she does not look too skinny.


 Thank you HNTWG, and the rest of you for your responses, I really am happy with her weight and would love to get her to about 65lbs and more toned. We will get there


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is looking great! I can't believe you got her down that much. She is at a perfect weight for her and if her health wasn't like it is she could loose a bit more but for her she is jut perfect


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think she's looking really great!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLY AWESOMENESS!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She looks much better than she used to, weight-wise. I personally would bring her down more, but I have always tried to err on the side of a pound too light versus a pound too heavy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think penny looks wonderful. I too think she could take a couple more pounds off, but hell who of us shouldn't except whitney! lmao.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> She is looking great! I can't believe you got her down that much. She is at a perfect weight for her and if her health wasn't like it is she could loose a bit more but for her she is jut perfect


OMG girl, I can't believe I got her to what she is now either, I was so shocked, I totally did a huge HAPPY dance when I weighed her, the secretary at the vets office was laughing at me  Thanks so much 



meganc66 said:


> i think she's looking really great!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLY AWESOMENESS!!


 Thanks Megan 



bahamutt99 said:


> She looks much better than she used to, weight-wise. I personally would bring her down more, but I have always tried to err on the side of a pound too light versus a pound too heavy.


L - I do want to bring her down about 5 or 10 more pounds but we will do it slowly, like I said I just don't want her to look sickly. Come next summer y'all won't recognizze the Penny Pooh 



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I think penny looks wonderful. I too think she could take a couple more pounds off, but hell who of us shouldn't except whitney! lmao.


Thanks IBC, hahaha girl, I am like Whitney and don't need to loose anymore weight, but we will get to at least 60lbs as long as it doesn't effect her health 

Again thank you ALL for the input, I know I shouldn't doubt myself, it just bothered me that she said that, so I wanted others opinions, thank you all so much for the replies


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

she looks fine


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

she really does look amazing


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

1dog said:


> she looks fine





1dog said:


> she really does look amazing


Thanks really thank you we both appreciate that


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

how much you weigh tye? whit? DONT BE ASHAMED GIRLS, WE'RE ALL FAMILY HERE. 

penny is obv not ashamed of her weight! flaunt it baybeee!!!! :clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> how much you weigh tye? whit? DONT BE ASHAMED GIRLS, WE'RE ALL FAMILY HERE.
> 
> penny is obv not ashamed of her weight! flaunt it baybeee!!!! :clap:


lol Megan, I am 5'10" and weigh, on a god day about 120 maybe 125. Not ashamed, only when I have to shop in the little girls section to find clothes that fit me, lmaooooo


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Penny looks great!

And I would love to be 120 lbs again!lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks dixiegirl 

And I wish I could gain about 10 to 15lbs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks just fine! IMO she could lose more weight  hey did you get the meds I sent?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks PK and yes we did get those meds, Penny says a huge thank you, now I have a question, penny takes 250mg of KBr a day, if I split your pills in halff will the extra 100mg a day hurt her or should I wait to give it to her til we have to up her dosage? Does that make sense?? lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think she looks good. In fact I would probably try to take a little more weight off of her.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Vendetta, is what I plan on doing, I want her to be all sleek for the shows next year, she's gonna rock it


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I just wana see if I can post on this thread tye so testing testing.......


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

So did it work?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

omgosh it did Dave thanks bunchesssssssss .... i feel like a nerd im like so excited lol my kids are like mom why are you screaming ...... cuz i screamed out a big yesssssss


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahah!:woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I just wana see if I can post on this thread tye so testing testing.......


WOO HOO Ronnie, is good to see ya posting again, lol



DueceAddicTed said:


> omgosh it did Dave thanks bunchesssssssss .... i feel like a nerd im like so excited lol my kids are like mom why are you screaming ...... cuz i screamed out a big yesssssss


hehehe I have done that before 



dixieland said:


> hahahah!:woof:


this is exactly what I said


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Wait to see if you need to up the meds, is what I would say because it is not my dog.
If I was treating my dog I would not worry about the extra 100mg.

Clear as mud? lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Thanks dixiegirl
> 
> And I wish I could gain about 10 to 15lbs.


Ill give you some of mine.  Hahaha.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

shoosh girl, you are a hottiw and ya know it, but I will take extra weight if being given


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Ill give you some of mine.  Hahaha.


Hahaha I was thinking the same thing



apbtmom76 said:


> shoosh girl, you are a hottiw and ya know it, but I will take extra weight if being given


I could stand to lose about 20 lbs,you're more than welcome to have it!:roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

see and that ia exactly the amount I need to gain, lol Bring it on girl


----------

